# Neulich im Liguster....



## rumbalotte (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen

ziemlich hübsch aber auch sehr gefrässig.... zwei von den Kollegen haben meinen Liguster innerhalb von zwei Tagen verputzt...    Die haben sich nicht nur an den Blättern sattgefuttert, die nagten auch an den Stängeln rum....


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2017)

Ist ja auch eine Raupe des Ligusterschwärmer ...

Wunderschön ....

LG 
Helmut


----------

